# XMG A707 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti, Core i5-7300HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *XMG A707 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti, Core i5-7300HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

						Zusammen mit Schenker Technologies haben wir mit dem XMG A707 PCGH-Edition ein Einsteiger-Laptop für Gamer konfiguriert. Wenn Ihnen die Größe der SSD, der Festplatte oder des Arbeitsspeichers nicht zusagt, können Sie diese Bauteile vor der Bestellung einfach über den Laptop-Konfigurator ändern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *XMG A707 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1050 Ti, Core i5-7300HQ und 250-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## phila_delphia (29. März 2017)

Ist ein sehr schönes Sortiment geworden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an mySN und PCGH zur Zusammenarbeit.

Grüße

phila


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. März 2017)

Das Gerät ist wirklich empfehlenswert, ein ziemlicher Preis-Leistungskracher. Wer es sich wirklich gönnen will, sollte aber natürlich die HDD im Konfigurator rausschmeißen; unverständlich, wieso ihr eine vorkonfiguriert.


----------



## DBGTKING (1. April 2017)

ist zwar toll aber solche leute wo dann maximal nur 800 Euro ausgeben wollen wie mein Kumpel ist das ja leider wieder zu teuer.Auch pocht er drauf auf windows 7 und wenn er eines ohne betriebsystem nimmt dann sagt er gleich wieder oh gott das ist ein so großer aufwand für mich.Das heist da bekommt man keinen laptop mit gtx 1050.Wie ich ihm einen ausgesucht hatte der ja nur gtx 940 bzw 850m hat ,fragte er nach ob das für aktuelle spiele ausreichend Leitsung hat.Ich sagte ihm nein hat er nicht,solche schwachen laptop haben keine zukunft.Er ist sicherlich frustiert und wartet erst mal ab.Er begnügt sich halt solange noch mit seinem alten Laptop den er für 400 EUro gebraucht gekauft hat.Er läuft nartürlich immer noch.
Nun ich kann ihm auch kein guten neuen Laptop für diesen Preis empfehlen.Es gibt halt schlicht nichts.
In dem bereich tut sich halt seit jahren nichts mehr.Ich bin vom markt schwer entäuscht.


----------

